# Wiring



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

I am putting a screen on the wall and all the components in a closet. I'm breaking into the walls to do the wiring, and I'd like not to have to do it again for a few years. I'm not sure what lines I should run from the closet to the TV. There will be speaker wire for the side and center speakers, a coax cable and a HDMI 1.3a. I'm not going to have a lot of room for conduit, so can anyone assist on what else I should run, and is one HDMI line likely to be enough?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome :wave:



> ... I'm not going to have a lot of room for conduit ...


I was going to suggest that :duh:



PWB said:


> ... There will be speaker wire for the side and center speakers, a coax cable and a HDMI 1.3a. ... is one HDMI line likely to be enough?


Have you decided about the subwoofer(s)??? ... if you can put a couple of cables (L + R) in the front :yes:

If you run everything through the AVR ... one HDMI is okay, but What if that cable fails??? ... You need a back up plan ... maybe another HDMI or one component cable and one RCA??? :huh:

To bad you can't leave a conduit in place ... :yes:


----------



## j2sgam (Feb 21, 2008)

If this is a residential application youre not going to need conduit except for futureproofing and some 1 1/2" flexible pipe (orange stuff available at HomeDepot)would be your best shot. This is if you're running through an AVR, like sal said above:Fixed screen or drop down? Drop need some kind of control to tell it what to do. Most AVRs and projectors have this option. Then youre going to need IR, just use a Cat5, from equip to project'r for control and equip to below the screen for a reciever. Unless youre going RF then dont worry about those. RG59 & 16/4 from equip to Subwoofer location, at least 16/2, 14/2 would be better, for all speakers. You might want to put the cable in now for future use -like 7.2 or better surround sound. As far as equip to projector I'd pull the HDMI, you can use 2,in case of failure-?-, 2x Cat5es and if you felt the need 4x RG59. But really, HDMI and the Cat5s should be enough. Gotta go to work now, hope it helped.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Any reason to use RG6 over RG59 at a certain distance?


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

eugovector said:


> Any reason to use RG6 over RG59 at a certain distance?


RG6 is better/less lossy, so for longer distances it is a better choice.


----------



## j2sgam (Feb 21, 2008)

I was taught to use RG6 for cable & satellite feeds, RG59 for video feeds -cameras, component, subwoofer( I know its not video), etc. And only all copper cables, none of the 'copper-coated whatever'.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

It might not hurt to run an additional center channel wire to above your screen for the center high should that become applicable in the near future. I think this would be troublesome to install later with it being an area so close to the screen. Just a thought.


----------

